# Kandi Coco 2nd owners



## manonnweiler (Jun 15, 2015)

I just bought a 2009 Kandi Coco from Oklahoma where EV credits were generous. I live in Southern California and want to see what I can do with the Kandi Coco. I will be posting questions about your experience with parts, service, performance, legislation, etc.

I look forward to an informative discussion.

Mia


----------



## manonnweiler (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone out there just bought a used Kandi Coco? if so, which model and how do you find performance?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I am thinking about one. I think it would be better than owning a GEM which is my other option. How is yours doing?


----------

